# Odores de corpo: chulé, cecê, bodum, arnisque, etc.



## Macunaíma

A curiosidade me surgiu deste thread, onde o Outsider dizia "cheiro de pé" enquanto os brasileiros diziam o nosso tão banal e imediato "chulé". Eu começei a pensar em vários nomes que damos aos maus cheiros corporais e indagar até onde eles são comuns a todas as regiões. Eu não sei, por exemplo, se as palavras *chulé* e *cecê* também são usadas em Portugal para se referir ao cheiro acre dos pés e dos sovacos, respectivamente. A palavra chulé aparece no Priberam e não é marcada como brasileirismo, mas eu tenho impressão que ela não é castiçamente portuguesa (soa brasileira de origem africana ou ameríndia). Alguém sabe a origem de chulé? Os portugueses a usam? E cecê? Existe alguma palavra para um desses 'eflúvios' que alguém conheça e que seja típica de determinada região?


----------



## Carfer

'_Chulé_' é frequentíssimo em Portugal com referência ao (mau)odor dos pés. Quanto a '_cecê'_ nunca ouvi. A origem parece ser um pouco nebulosa, mas há quem aponte para '_chulló_', palavra que em caló (a língua cigana) designa a banha de porco.
Quanto aos regionalismos, confesso a minha ignorância.
Cumprimentos

Carfer


----------



## olivinha

Macú, you stinker! 
Brincadeirinha, hein!

Fiquei meio intrigada com o nosso cê-cê, fui buscar no Aurélio e encontrei:
cê-cê:
S. m. Bras. 
1. Cheiro de corpo. 
É por isso que se chama _*c*ê-*c*ê_ (*c*heiro de *c*orpo), como o _b.o._ (_body odor_) do inglês? Eu juro que não sabia!


----------



## Macunaíma

Cecê com hífem? Mas que pedante! 

Legal a etimologia, faz pleno sentido. Eu também não sabia.


----------



## Joca

Olá Macunaíma

O Aurélio diz que _chulé_ vem da língua cigana (romani?). Incrível, não é?

Quanto a _cecê_, ainda não encontrei, mas parece linguagem infantil, não?

JC


----------



## Du_sud

Olha essa, Macunaíma, do Dicionário Houaiss:
 
Chulé – subst. masc. –
Etimologia:
origem controversa; Nascentes e JM registram o cigano _chu(l)ló_ ou_ chu(l)lí_; há quem suponha ser outra a origem.


----------



## larica

Engraçado como as expressões mudam de significado. Segundo percebi bodum é o equivalente a catinga . Contudo sempre ouvi a expressão catinga num contexto extremamente racista, ou seja, referindo-se ao odor corporal dos negros, quando a expressão mais comum para descrever o intenso odor corporal é "chiero a sovaco" (pelo menos na minha região do país).
Terá a palavra "catinga" origem africana? Isto porque, as pessoas que ouvi a usarem essa palavra tinham estado em África na década de 60.


----------



## olivinha

larica said:


> Terá a palavra "catinga" origem africana? Isto porque, as pessoas que ouvi a usarem essa palavra tinham estado em África na década de 60.


Hey, Munchies! 
Segundo o Aurélio, parece que a palavra vem do guarani:
catinga:
[Do *guarani* _kati_, 'cheiro forte'.]
S. f. Bras.  1.  Cheiro forte e desagradável que se exala do corpo humano suado ou pouco limpo; bodum; morrinha.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Macu,
grande thread. 
Cecê tem uns sinônimos interessantes: além de bodum e catinga, tem xexéu, inhaca... que mais?
Aguardo contribuições do outro lado do Atlântico.
A propósito, o thread é apenas sobre odores do corpo? E os odores que _saem_ do corpo? Não podemos esquecer o pum. E o bafo de onça?
Antes que purifiquemos o ar, me diga uma coisa: o que é arnisque? Não encontrei no Aurélio.


----------



## larica

olivinha said:


> Hey, Munchies!
> Segundo o Aurélio, parece que a palavra vem do guarani:
> catinga:
> [Do *guarani* _kati_, 'cheiro forte'.]
> S. f. Bras. 1. Cheiro forte e desagradável que se exala do corpo humano suado ou pouco limpo; bodum; morrinha.


 
Muito obrigado.
Então é uma importação Brasileira e não Africana.

Relativamente a exalações provenientes do intestino, aqui usa-se muito a palavra "farpa", como "Vou dar uma farpa". Usa-se igualmente a expressão (menos frequente) de "suspirinhos do corpo". Mas sem dúvida a palavra mais utilizada (e mais grosseira) é "peido".


----------



## Carfer

larica said:


> Mas sem dúvida a palavra mais utilizada (e mais grosseira) é "peido".


 
Bem... essa faz-me lembrar que aqui há uns anos havia uns Desembargadores duma Relação que, cheios de pruridos, nuns processos por injúrias, designavam a coisa pelo curioso eufemismo de "ventosidades anais".
Não se trata propriamente de um dos regionalismos de que Macunaíma pedia que o informassemos, mas fica como registo de como os práticos dalgumas áreas de actividade se referem a realidades... digamos... sensíveis.

Um abraço para todos

Carfer


----------



## Macunaíma

Dom Casmurro said:


> Antes que purifiquemos o ar, me diga uma coisa: o que é arnisque? Não encontrei no Aurélio.


Dom, esse é um mistério! Eu também não encontro essa palavra nos dicionários e acho mesmo que nunca a tinha visto escrita (e por isso estranhei ao escrevê-la e ver sua 'forma'), mas ouço o tempo todo, mais até do que bodum. Em Diamantina algumas pessoas usam; meu avô usava, mas ele viveu a maior parte da vida no Rio de Janeiro, e a família da minha namorada, da Zona da Mata mineira, também conhece e usa. Arnisque, como eu conheço, é cheiro de suor rançoso, mais ardido do que um bodum. Outras pessoas podem ter uma interpretação diferente dessa palavra, mas geralmente arnisque é mais 'pungente' do que bodum.



Carfer said:


> Bem... essa faz-me lembrar que aqui há uns anos havia uns Desembargadores duma Relação que, cheios de pruridos, nuns processos por injúrias, designavam a coisa pelo curioso eufemismo de "ventosidades anais".


Esse é um caso em que emenda fica pior do que o soneto. Se tivessem dito peido não ficaria tão mau . Os tais desembargadores poderiam ter dito simplesmente _ventosidades_, ou, para serem mais específicos, _flatulências_ ou _flatos_.

Outro dia eu estava andando num ônibus urbano e perto de mim havia um senhor (muito discreto, por sinal) contando um caso onde, ele dizia, alguém deu "um rasgo", e completou a descrição com um _"vráaaaaaa!"_ onomatopéico e um gesto com o braço.


----------



## Carfer

Cá vai mais uma para a colecção: a propósito do bodum (que deriva obviamente de bode, um consabido mal-cheiroso), aqui em Portugal também se usa a variante 'bedum'. Curiosamente era a única que conhecia, mas já confirmei que são sinónimos.

Abraços

Carfer


----------



## Vanda

Menino, sei não se arnisque é lá da minha região. Eu nunca ouvi. Agora estou curiosa.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Macunaíma said:


> Dom, esse é um mistério! Eu também não encontro essa palavra nos dicionários e acho mesmo que nunca a tinha visto escrita (e por isso estranhei ao escrevê-la e ver sua 'forma'), mas ouço o tempo todo, mais até do que bodum. Em Diamantina algumas pessoas usam; meu avô usava, mas ele viveu a maior parte da vida no Rio de Janeiro, e a família da minha namorada, da Zona da Mata mineira, também conhece e usa. Arnisque, como eu conheço, é cheiro de suor rançoso, mais ardido do que um bodum. Outras pessoas podem ter uma interpretação diferente dessa palavra, mas geralmente arnisque é mais 'pungente' do que bodum.


Deve ser uma coisa tão fedorenta que nem os dicionários conseguiram guardar a palavra em suas páginas.


----------



## Vanda

hahaha. Acidentalmente descobri uma que vocês não sabem (espero que não, pra não ficar de cara grande)
surro =(de origem obscura)  Sujeira no rosto, nas mãos e nos pés, sobretudo a proveniente do suor.  /  Porcaria, cisco, pó.


----------



## Carfer

Reconheço que já há muitos anos que não deparava com a palavra, mas aqui em Portugal usava-se, como ainda se usa o correspondente adjectivo 'surrado', não apenas com o significado de sujo, mas também, em relação ao vestuário, na acepção de 'muito gasto', 'muito usado', 'muito coçado'.
É engraçado que o meu dicionário também considera obscura a origem do verbo 'surrar' mas, já quanto ao substantivo 'surro' atribui-lhe como étimo provável o castelhano 'churre' (gordura). E o que é mais curioso ainda é que churro (além da conhecida e, IMHO, horrorosa fartura) também significa sujidade na cara, ou seja é sinónimo de 'surro'.
Cumprimentos

Carfer


----------

